# Piney Woods



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Open results:

1. Karl Gunzer & Fizz - qualifies for 2012 National Open!!
2. Ty Rorem & Cutter
3. Lauren Hays & Slider
4. Karl Gunzer & Buddy
RJ Ty Rorem & Yogi
Jams - Manny/Bickley, Skeeter/Bickley, Jazz/Rorem, Tucker/Eckett, Lucy/Eckett, Misty/Stupka


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Also, 10 dogs are back to the last series of the amateur in the morning.

Three, four, five, six, nine, 12, 14, 16, 26, 27

** Dictated to Siri – please excuse typos!


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Also, 10 dogs are back to the last series of the amateur in the morning.
> 
> Three, four, five, six, nine, 12, 14, 16, 26, 27
> 
> ** Dictated to Siri – please excuse typos!


Thats pretty high "Teche"......good luck tomorrow!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Cotton was a cash crop when the US was new. High cotton refers to the tallest & healthiest plants, which produce the most cotton.
I would say this group is “high cotton”- skeeter, slider, pearl, angus, lexie, katie, Gracie, manny, Gus and misty.
High cotton indeed – should be quite a shoot out!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Amateur results:

1. Skeeter/Bickley - qualified for 2013 Nat Am!
2. Misty/Stupka
3. Slider/Hays
4. Gus/Scarborough
RJ Katie/Widner
Jams - Pearl/Caire, Gracie/McClure, Angus/Bozeman, Manny/Bickley, Lexie/Stupka

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Amateur results:
> 
> 1. Skeeter/Bickley - qualified for 2013 Nat Am!
> 2. Misty/Stupka
> ...



So happy for Mr. Widner and Katie.... "momma" is proud of you both!!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Great job and congrats to all!! I believe that might make in the neighborhood of 10?? nationals that Skeeter has qualified for - Robby is that close?? What an accomplishment!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Congrats Misty, Slider, and Gus! Good job!


----------



## KristiKMC (Sep 30, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how Big Sky's Aldeberon QAA (Al) / Francis Landry did?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

MardiGras said:


> So happy for Mr. Widner and Katie.... "momma" is proud of you both!!



Very cool to see you posting again Sheril.....hope that you are mending up well in Austin and that everything is going well for you and Danny....


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats to Lauren and Slider on whatever you call getting 3rd in both stakes. Yellow fever?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Charles C. said:


> Congrats to Lauren and Slider on whatever you call getting 3rd in both stakes. Yellow fever?



peaking at the right time for the National.....Aggie power (please forgive me Bevo)


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Good job Wayne, Jim, and Lauren


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*
Way to go Team Bickley!!! Another Blue for the yellow dog!! Congrats to all that placed as well!

Aaron*


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> Very cool to see you posting again Sheril.....hope that you are mending up well in Austin and that everything is going well for you and Danny....


Thanks. Yes, doing better (ever so slowly). I get to hang out at home and do my physical therapy and Danny gets to do the "fun stuff" (running trials). : ) I have a lot of bird throwing to make up for (I am Danny's main bird thrower). As soon as I can get my walker into 4-wheel drive -- I will be good to go! : ) Hope you are doing alright!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats yaul !!!!!!


----------

